# Filetierplatz für Kleinboote



## Jens Hinz (17. Juli 2008)

Für alle Kleinbootfahrer ...

... die es leid sind, in krummer Sitzhaltung - womöglich noch auf den Knien - auf dem schwankenden Boot auf einem viel zu kleinem Schlachtbrett, den Fang des Tages zu filetieren, gibt es nun die vor einigen Wochen angekündigte Bauanleitung für einen Profi-Filetierplatz. Gestern abend habe ich das gute Stück endlich montieren können. Die Zeiten der verschnippelten Filets sollten damit vorbei sein.

Sollte jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge loswerden wollen - immer her damit!


Viel Spaß beim Nachbau.

Beste Grüße und Petri Heil von der Waterkant

Jens


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filetierplatz für Kleinboote*

sieht gut aus dein Tisch !  #6
bei mir leider nicht so ganz passend vom Platz her - überleg mir da auch noch eine ähnliche Konstuktion anzubringen ....


----------



## lille pojken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filetierplatz für Kleinboote*

Hejsan

Der schaut ja schon recht nett aus#6
Nur was fuer mich noch wichtig währe ist eine andere auflage,soll heissen ich wuerde nicht auf dem Blech selber schlachten wollen da wird die Klinge vom Messer doch noch schneller wieder stumf und die fieles liegen auch nicht richtig sicher da hat sich doch unbehandeltes Holz bewert!!!

Aber eine sehr gute idee wie man das auf einem kleinem Boot unterbringen kann#6

MvH Lars


----------



## Jens Hinz (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filetierplatz für Kleinboote*

Hallo Lars

Da hast du sicher Recht. In Norwegen hat unser Vermieter auch immer VA-Tische. Das kann schon mal recht rutschig werden.
Habe vor kurzem eine dünne Nylon-Platte (kennt man aus der Küche als Schneidbrett) entdeckt. Die muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch wegfinden und auf das VA draufschrauben

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## lille pojken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filetierplatz für Kleinboote*



Jens Hinz schrieb:


> Hallo Lars
> 
> Da hast du sicher Recht. In Norwegen hat unser Vermieter auch immer VA-Tische. Das kann schon mal recht rutschig werden.
> Habe vor kurzem eine dünne Nylon-Platte (kennt man aus der Küche als Schneidbrett) entdeckt. Die muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch wegfinden und auf das VA draufschrauben
> ...


 
Hej Jens

Aber nicht erwischen lassen in der Kueche:q

Sicher dann noch besser dein Schlachtplatz:vik:

MvH Lars


----------

